# Name the violation(s)



## jar546 (Dec 18, 2016)

What do you see here under the IPC or IRC for a plumbing violation or violations?


----------



## steveray (Dec 19, 2016)

Fall before vent "s trap", no test, fireblocking....


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 19, 2016)

Just inspected a two family home with 5 bathrooms and two kitchens that a flipper has. Every drain was like the one on the right. "What do you mean not vented, there is a pipe sticking out of the roof".


----------



## McShan (Dec 19, 2016)

Length of stand pipe on washer connection?
Number of studs drilled through at washer?
Sanitary Tee on its back at washer?


----------



## ICE (Dec 19, 2016)

Not much in the way of securing the waste and copper pipe.


----------



## steveray (Dec 19, 2016)

McShan said:


> Length of stand pipe on washer connection?
> Number of studs drilled through at washer?
> Sanitary Tee on its back at washer?



I thought about the standpipe height, but couldn't say for sure....That tee should be the vent...


----------



## Keystone (Dec 19, 2016)

Not an "S" trap.   An "S" trap is a trap in configuration of literally an S, this pictured configuration has the trap weir below the vent also the WYE is not compliant.  Could've used a double cross tee or 2 separate tees. Support 1.5" cross arms.  Pex appears reasonably supported.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 19, 2016)

Now that I look close, the copper stubs should be soldered.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 19, 2016)

And for good measure, even though I can't see the entire wall height, mid wall Poe restraint.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 19, 2016)

Sealing floor penetrations


----------



## Keystone (Dec 19, 2016)

Penetration of pex thru floor, size & support


----------



## north star (Dec 20, 2016)

*$ ~ $*


Can't tell for sure, but the wood does not appear to be pressure
treated "in contact" with the concrete...........Also, both Lavatory
drains look flat ( i.e. - not sloped  ).........In looking at the "increased
size" of the Photo, how are the sole plates on both sides of these
Lavatories fastened to the concrete ?


*$ ~ $*


----------



## JBI (Dec 20, 2016)

north star - The deck is OSB, not concrete...


----------



## jar546 (Dec 20, 2016)

north star said:


> *$ ~ $*
> 
> 
> Can't tell for sure, but the wood does not appear to be pressure
> ...


Concrete?


----------



## north star (Dec 21, 2016)

*$ ~ $*


Thanks for the clarification Big John ! 


*$ ~ $*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Can someone tell if its missing FHA plates or stud guards, I can't tell from the photo?

PEX is suppose to have some support, don't see in little black pipe clamps.

$50.00 bill not attached to stud for building inspection? 

I give up, can't see, magnifier malfunction.


----------



## linnrg (Dec 21, 2016)

yesterday


----------



## FLSTF01 (Dec 21, 2016)

P-trap is too close to tee, creating an S-trap.  No nail plates.

Also add: over notched stud/no nail protection at that huge notch at the bottom of the stud.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 21, 2016)

Jar, inquiring minds want to know??????


----------

